# A change is needed.



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)

Guilty as I am about to describe. 

Points and numbers seem to be right to be wrong here. Let's remove the counters beyond our profiles. 

Status on profile is not even close to actual knowledge or understanding. Let alone one's true demeanor. 

I know it is a fantasy in the algorithms of coding. But social spotlighting should not be tallied. 

Just a thought for those out there. And a vent. TY.

Peace and let's do this together.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


Not surprised. TY. Waiting o log the others. Peace.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)

We should start a new thread. But would profile status be? Kinda plays well with others. JK. plausible grower, recognized grower, or proven?
And how do we know our true contributions to the site without a favor-ability rating?


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 20, 2021)

I thought about curious lovable newb who some day wants to know it all, and one who tries too hard but I was worried it was already taken.I hate my title!


----------



## sunni (May 20, 2021)

its simply based on longevity of forum usage in that aspect it works.

realistically though it doesnt matter and i dont know why anyone actually cares whether its there or not

,I dont think i know of ANY forum where some sort of "well known member" or points isnt there. ...theyre pre built into EVERY forum aspect.

ultimately its more hassle on our end to remove it so we likely wont, sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## OldMedUser (May 21, 2021)

What we need is a series of exams like the pot universities do. Each test has it's own badge that goes by your user name so people have an idea who they're dealing with.

Even someone who is a nOOb here could be walking in with a wealth of knowledge but how do you tell?

Setting something like that up is beyond my pay grade but somebody here must know how to do it.


----------



## Wastei (May 21, 2021)

Who really cares? Don't judge a book by its cover. Follow people's work with data to support their claims.


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 9, 2021)

There will never be a time when you wont see people shoehorning posts into every thread to get their post count up. It happens at every forum. Like the OP said he's guilty of it as well. Almost 20 posts a day, everyday, for 16 months straight is pretty crazy. You should ask for a job lol.


----------



## GOF (Jul 21, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> What we need is a series of exams like the pot universities do. Each test has it's own badge that goes by your user name so people have an idea who they're dealing with.
> 
> Even someone who is a nOOb here could be walking in with a wealth of knowledge but how do you tell?
> 
> Setting something like that up is beyond my pay grade but somebody here must know how to do it.


Greg Green's "Breeder's Bible" quiz. 

I think we'll RIU will be subjected to the same pros and cons of human beings acting like - well - you know. Doing human shit. <shrug>


----------



## okmtnbiker (Sep 11, 2021)

People actually look at those points?


----------



## Knothat (Sep 16, 2021)

I am interested in the same question?


----------

